# Ti Questions...Head Tube Length.



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, Mike, are the head tube lengths mentioned here correct? I'm hoping they aren't misprinted. 

http://motobecane.com/titaniumroad_geo.html

I know your titanium bikes have a "relaxed geometry", but I've been worried that they are too relaxed...I'm not a 100 years old yet . If these headtube lengths are correct, then these bikes, as far a "relaxed" are somewhat inbetween Treks Pro Fit and Performance Fit bikes. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/6_series/fit_and_geometry/

NOTE: even though you mention the Trek Pilot or Specialized Roubaix on the Ti bikes' web pages, those bikes are too relaxed for me. 

If the listed headtube lengths are correct, the Motobecane Ti s headtubes aren't nearly as long as the Roubaix's or Pilot's. That's good for me. I don't mind a little relaxed, but I need to keep some aggressiveness. 

Last questions. When are you getting the Red and Force Ti bikes?

ADD: and yes, these questions are worth 10 shill points for me  . No animals were hurt (only scared) in the writing of this post.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't measured my head tube, but it is, indeed, short. I suspect that the listing is correct.


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to know this, too. I definitely would've purchased one of the ti frames by now except the head tubes seem ridiculously short for "relaxed" geometry. I have a long leg/short torso issue so I really need head tube length. My current bike (Specialized Secteur, same geometry as the Roubaix) has a 58.2cm ETT and a 22.5cm HT. The equivalent size Moto has a 58.5cm ETT with an 18.5cm HT.

If the HT lengths listed on the chart are correct it seems a bit silly to compare the geometry to the Roubaix or the Pilot.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I ended up replacing the stem and the bars to make up for the short head tube.


----------

